
Ask HN: How to build a data authoring tool with spreadsheet interface - franknine
I would like to ask for suggestion of implementing an Excel or Google Sheets like standalone editor with basic support of spreadsheet formula.<p>I work for a mobile game studio. All of the game data like levels or dialogue are stored and edited on Google Sheets then exported as JSON when we need to release a new build or do a server update. It works for a while, but it became a versioning nightmare. Also some of the data has tree like structure and shouldn’t have been modeled as sheet. So I am thinking of rolling our own authoring tool that support both tree data structure and sheet. But our designers really like the interface of Google Sheets and they use some basic sheet formula like arithmetic ones and cell reference. Hence I am looking for a way to come up with a sheet editor which is good enough to make users happy in a reasonable time frame.<p>I tried integrating Handsontable into Electron, the performance is worrisome when loaded with production data.
======
warpech
Handsontable has a lot of potential for performance improvement through
configuration. Have you contacted support?

------
bradknowles
Have you looked at visidata from visidata.org?

~~~
franknine
I haven't. Thank you very much.

